# Lyft actually DOES PAY MORE on minimum fares than Uber.



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Just check it out, minimum fare on Uber is 4.00. Minus the $1.00 SRF it's $3, to that take off the 20%, ends up at $2.40

*On the other hand:
*
Lyft has the $4.00 minimum fare, to that minimum fare, they add the $1.50 trust and safety fee, leaving the minimum fare at $5.50 for the rider. So if you take off thr 20% to the $4.00, it leaves you with $3.20. - $.80 cents more than Uber. Every 10 lyft trips is an additional $8.00.

Another reason to drive for Lyft more than for Uber.

You can put it as if the Lyft base fare is still $1.60 if you want to put it that way, that's how I see it.

Please share thoughts/opinions.
Thanks.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah I find the “once Uber finally runs lyft off the road, they can afford to treat us better” sentiment really misguided. When Uber’s natural monopoly comes to fruition and people have nothing to compare their service to, they can do as they please. Knowing Uber’s upper management and its culture (we do), it will please them to squeeze drivers and keep them begging.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i have always known this
but my problem is

u get about 80% short rides on lyft than on uber

lyft riders are cheap

and one more problem is i cant tell if its a prime time ride on lyft  i hope they change this coz i cant get paid minimum fare on a crazy busy night


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> i..nd one more problem is i cant tell if its a prime time ride on lyft


You also can't tell if it's a LyftPlus ride. Even after you pick them up. I have one friend that calls me for his Lyft rides.....other than that it isn't worth it in my market for all the short fares.....so I rarely even turn on the app.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Actually I disagree with the math because Lyft calls it Trust and safe Fee which is 1.50 (0.50cents more than Ubers Safe ride Fee)
but at the same time the "base fare" is less so they just try to make it look nicer but it's worse because they took it away from your (OUR!) base fare.

*This is an example to show the real math:*









from a total fare of *$ 6.36* you only will receive *$ 3.89 ($ 4.86 - 20% = $ 0.97)*

This turns out equal to a *38.84 % commission* for Lyft !

I do not understand why some of us still believe the 20% lie ?

Passenger paid : $ 6.36 (100 %)
You get = $ 3.89 ( 61.16 %)
Lyft keeps = $ 2.47 ( 38.84 %)

*any comments anybody ??*


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Actually I disagree with the math because Lyft calls it Trust and safe Fee which is 1.50 (0.50cents more than Ubers Safe ride Fee)
> but at the same time the "base fare" is less so they just try to make it look nicer but it's worse because they took it away from your (OUR!) base fare.
> 
> *This is an example to show the real math:*
> ...


Your math here clearly shows that Lyft pays more.
On Uber, that example would have been minimum fare, no over 4.50, after the 1.00 srf, it's 3.50, to that take off the 20% = $2.70.

You get more with lyft.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Guys.....you get shit with both. Who cares how many more pennies one gives over the other. On minimum fares you are doing both companies and the passenger a favor and hurting yourself. Avoid them when/if you can.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

@Former Yellow Driver you are right. I just try to see the good side of the shitty weekly statements, it makes me not think too much about killing myself over these extremely low rates.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Lyft Passenger paid : *$ 6.36* (100 % including 1.50 "safe" fee)
You get = $ 3.89 ( 61.16 %)
Lyft keeps = * $ 2.47 ( 38.84 % total Lyft fee)*

UBER Passenger paid : *$ 6.36* (100 % including 1.00 "safe" fee)
You get = $ 4.29 ( 67.45 %)
*UBER keeps = $ 2.07 ( 32.55 % total Uber fee)*

So you still don't see the difference for let's say a ride for absolutely the same total fare? Also with Lyft you have to drive more miles as well

*But I agree with @Former Yellow Driver 100% we get shit with both !*


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

In fact Uber and Lyft got sued for confusion about offering the "BEST BACKGROUND CHECKS OF THE INDUSTRY"
and they have lost !

WHY DON'T WE simply unite and raise some money to sue Uber and Lyft about the commission lie ?
They claim it's a 20% fee but in fact it's almost double sometimes.

I made the full math (only for my Uber rides currently)
*I ended up paying an average Fee to Uber = 27.55 % since I have started in April*
but there are still rides included in my own stats that were BEFORE the massive pricecuts in LA.
Next year it might be even worse.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Lyft Passenger paid : *$ 6.36* (100 % including 1.50 "safe" fee)
> You get = $ 3.89 ( 61.16 %)
> Lyft keeps = * $ 2.47 ( 38.84 % total Lyft fee)*
> 
> ...


The fare for Uber and for Lyft can't be the same.

On Uber, the $1.00 SRF is already included in the 4.00 minimum fare, that said, that trip would have been the actual $4.86 - 1.00 SRF is $3.86 without commision deducted.. 
Lyft no, Lyft charges the 4.86 + 1.50 (the 1.50 does not get 20% since us drivers never see a penny of it) and they deduct the commision on 4.86.

Again, I agree with you and former taxi driver, we get paid shit.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

dear uberyft.. look please no offense on your math but let me explain this real quick :

You can do the same math with an $10 dollar ride to have easier numbers
and yes the ride fare can totally be the same but if Lyft is cheaper per mile you will even have to work more to make $10 fare correct?

$10 bucks Uberfare :
- $1 safe fee
- 20% of $9 = 1.80
YOU GET = 7.20 (72% of the total fare)
UBER KEEPS = 2.80 (28% of the total fare)

$10 bucks LYFT fare :
-$1.50 safe fee
-20% of $8.50 = 1.70
YOU GET = 6.80 (68% of the total fare)
LYFT KEEPS - $3.20 (32% of the total fare)

please my friend don't make the mistake to believe that the safe fee is not a part of our fee it totally is a part of the total fee
and it usually belongs to us, they just make it to generate some nicer statistics.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Uberyft,

Thanks for reaching out! What fee amount are you using for your calculation? If you're basing it on the amount the passenger is charged, keep in mind that their fee includes an additional $1.50 "Trust & Safety Fee" for Lyft's additional insurance, which is not included in your income. On a regular Lyft ride, if you compare your end-of-ride earnings with what's on the passenger's screen, you'll see a discrepancy in the totals, but you'll still be earning 80% of what's on your screen.

Thanks
Jericho
_[email protected]_


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

@No-tippers-suck, you are adding the trust and safety, when in fact, Lyft does not take it off of the final fare.

Your next lyft trip, politely ask the rider to please show you the total, and you will see that the rider is getting charged the trust and safety fee.
Lyft pays low, but more than Uber.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

and that's how they cheat us uberyft !



uberyft said:


> Uberyft,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out! What fee amount are you using for your calculation? If you're basing it on the amount the passenger is charged, keep in mind that their fee includes an additional $1.50 "Trust & Safety Fee" for Lyft's additional insurance, which is not included in your income. On a regular Lyft ride, if you compare your end-of-ride earnings with what's on the passenger's screen, you'll see a discrepancy in the totals, but you'll still be earning 80% of what's on your screen.
> 
> ...


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

It doesn't matter if they already took the money out before they named it fare.
Whatever the passenger has to pay is a total fare.

Imagine Surcharge and Primetime would be charged to the passenger but we would just receive a smaller percentage or even nothing of it..
would you still accept them doing it ?

*I'M HEREBY REACHING OUT TO THE JOURNALISTS AND LAWYERS THAT ARE READING HERE :*

we the "independent contractors" are not unionized or even organized at all,
but there MUST BE A WAY some smart lawyer finds a way to sue Uber and Lyft for this circumstance or at least takes a look at the fineprint.

*I call it "fare disguise" !

they are keeping the base fare low so they can call the additional charge "safe ride fee" or whatever.
But this is in fact not an "additional" charge that is added to the customer such as bridgetolls or parking fees..
It's just a veil up to what's really happening here.*

Since Uber and Lyft lost against the lawsuit about the "hughest industry standard with their background checks"
I guess there is some more dollars in for you lawyer guys !


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Which package would you more likely buy?

A.)

Hello and welcome to Lyft/Uber
You can keep 80% of your fees
we will additionally charge your passenger a safe rides fee of $1.00 Uber (or $1.50 Lyft)

or is it B.)

Hello and welcome to Uber / Lyft
We charge you a commission depending on the trip distance between 20.8% and 38.75%
on short trips (which are the most common) you will have to pay up to 38.75% of the total fare
We will use some of the fees to pay our expenses including doing backgrounds checks, fighting lawsuits
and promoting the business itself

??

huh ?? which one you're gonna buy? they are both exactly the same.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> It doesn't matter if they already took the money out before they named it fare.
> Whatever the passenger has to pay is a total fare.
> 
> Imagine Surcharge and Primetime would be charged to the passenger but we would just receive a smaller percentage or even nothing of it..
> ...


Ubers minimum fare to pax $4.00 / Lyft's minimum fare to pax $5.50

Both fares include the safety fee. $1.00 for Uber / $1.50 for Lyft

Fare to driver for Uber $4.00 - $1.00 = $3.00 x .8 = $2.40 / Lyft $4.00 x .8 = $3.20 or 33% more than Uber.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I also have found this article which explains it very very professional :

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...its-biggest-uberx-commission-ever-25-percent/
Author is : Ellen Huet with Forbes

Since the website doesn't open before attempting to reload a different page I allowed my self to copy her text and I am mentioning "her" as the author
because I really respect her excellent report and don't want anybody to think that "I" wrote it..

9/22/2014 @ 1:40PM 31,893 views
*Uber Now Taking Its Biggest UberX Commission Ever -- 25 Percent*

Uber is squeezing every last drop out of its drivers' pay, and it's starting with its newest recruits.
Drivers who sign up for UberX in San Francisco on or after September 2 will fork over an unprecedented 25 percent of their earnings to Uber, spokeswoman Eva Behrend told Forbes.
That's the highest-ever UberX commission, which has always been 20 percent or less. And it's just the latest way that Uber is shaving off more and more of drivers' meager earnings.
This summer, Uber rolled out "limited time only" steep fare drops in at least 25 cities, which riders loved. But drivers worried that the discounts wouldn't end because Uber wouldn't want to raise prices on its riders.
Their worries proved right. So far, Uber has declared summer discounts of varying amounts are "here to stay" in San Francisco (15 percent), Seattle (20 percent), Boston (15 percent), Washington D.C. (15 percent), New Jersey (10 percent), and Los Angeles (20 percent), among others - and more will likely follow. In San Francisco and Seattle, the cut is even sharper: Uber heavily subsidized the discounts at the beginning of the summer, but those ended abruptly a few weeks ago.
Other cuts have followed: As of last month, drivers also have to pay $10 a week to use the iPhone 4S they used to get for free, and new drivers report having to pay a $100 phone deposit. (Drivers can avoid the weekly fee by using their own phone and data plans, but only if they have an iPhone - no app yet for Android users.) And Uber's $1-a-ride reimbursement to drivers ended August 31.
Those cuts add up. Let's throw some rough math at a $10 San Francisco UberX fare: That $10 ride used to cost $11 for the rider (fare + $1 Safe Rides Fee) and the driver took home $9 (80 percent of fare + $1 reimbursement). Over the summer, that ride cost $8.50 for riders (25 percent summer discount + $1 Safe Rides Fee) and drivers were paid the same $9 through a subsidy.

Whenever Uber cuts into driver pay, the company says that its complex price manipulations - some surge pricing here, increased demand from lower fares there - mean drivers take home higher hourly pay than before.
But, as always, drivers disagree. With new costs (phone fees, the $1-a-ride loss, and a 15 percent cut) plus the old ones (insurance, gas, and car wear-and-tear), they say they're significantly worse off than before.

The drop to a 25 percent commission for new drivers means that not only are willing drivers still out there, but they're willing to be paid less than their peers doing exactly the same job.
"It's preying on people's desperation," Jeffrey said of the steadily decreasing driver pay. "Someone will always be willing to work for less."
_*Follow me on Twitter at @ellenhuet, find more of my stories on Forbes and send me tips or feedback at ehuet at forbes.com.*_


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Imagine Surcharge and Primetime would be charged to the passenger but we would just receive a smaller percentage or even nothing of it..
> would you still accept them doing it ?


I believe you are confusing here the fare with the safety fee on a surge or prime time situation.
The safety rider fee or trust and safety fee, regardless of how surged or primed is, it will still charge the $1.50.

The insurance policy premium is not going up because there is higher demand for rides and then lower when there is too much supply and no demand.

Example: It can be surged 10x on Uber and it can be a minimum fare trip, for a total of $31 ($4.00-$1.00=$3.00x10=$30+$1.00=$31) with the safety fee already added. To that, you remove the 1 dollar ($30) and take the 80% cut, it would end up at $24.
Same with lyft, it can be a total of

Its not going to surge the $1.00/$1.50


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

@uberyft: thank you for the response, but I am actually not confused about the $1.00 dollar fee
If you have read the above "forbes article" you will find out that it was not an "additional fee"
Uber and Lyft just found another very sneaky way to pay less to their so called independent contractors.

please allow me to highlight some parts of the article:

"..Other cuts have followed: As of last month, drivers also have to pay $10 a week to use the iPhone 4S they used to get for free, and new drivers report having to pay a $100 phone deposit. (Drivers can avoid the weekly fee by using their own phone and data plans, but only if they have an iPhone - no app yet for Android users.) And Uber's $1-a-ride reimbursement to drivers ended August 31.
Those cuts add up. Let's throw some rough math at a $10 San Francisco UberX fare: That $10 ride used to cost $11 for the rider (fare + $1 Safe Rides Fee) and the driver took home $9 (80 percent of fare + $1 reimbursement). Over the summer, that ride cost $8.50 for riders (25 percent summer discount + $1 Safe Rides Fee) and drivers were paid the same $9 through a subsidy."

"..
But as of this month, that $9 in driver pay would be $6.80 (80 percent of new "here to stay" 15 percent off fare, with no $1 subsidy). Riders paid a bit more - $9.50 - because the discount shifted from 25 percent to 15 percent.
That's a 25 percent pay drop for drivers. The $1-a-ride loss becomes a $6,240 yearly loss if drivers do a modest three rides an hour and work 40 hours a week - more if they work longer or give more rides."

*however please don't get me wrong, 
I enjoy a discussion about it and we don't have to agree necessarily.*


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't know about you, but I found out long time ago (August) that it was no longer profitable for me to drive for Uber with those reasons that you posted. When the Android app came out, I only drove on surge, now I am banned from Uber for cancelling many trips, and for accepting even more trips and not attempting to pick up the rider. I let them wait up to an hour and wait for them to cancel. @Worcester Sauce, they do deactivate you for doing it. HAHAHAHAHA, but I did it to at least 200 riders in a 2 month span, several times to same riders and all. I was not moving my car if it was not surged, and did not want to mess up my acceptance rate. - This reaction was very childish of my part.

I ended with 4.78 rating under my belt with Uber and over 1500 completed trips.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

glad we have no "miscommunication" bro'

..OHHH ! is that what happened? Actually I am doing it too but we "have too"
I am cancelling a lot currently as well, reasons are:

- rider rating too low (another driver is screaming, shouting don't pick up that idiot! why would I rather trust pax than a fellow driver?)
- too far away (Uber has choosen to lower our fares, now I choose to only pick up if nearby OR if I am desperate enough lol..)
- same rider pings over and over again.. (I said NOOOOO at your first ping, why would I change my mind?) Uber needs to change pings from same rider.
- sometimes I'm headed home on the 91fw and get pings from an area I just left. If I log out I will probably miss requests which are on route.
So I can't have "A" without accepting "B" I understand and name it just "bad luck" sometimes I call the rider, explain and ask please would you cancel?

Last Saturday I had a request from a "RON" in Fullerton area.
Sometimes I try to wait about two minutes which gives the rider now only 3 minutes to cancel on me while I'm already investing time and gas to pick him up.
This guy called me and I said sorry I was just pumping gas still.. I'm on my way now.
He said he was with 5 people - I said I appreciate the heads up Ron but I can only drive 4 people.
He tried to convince me and offered $10 bucks tip.. I refused.
I asked him friendly please can you cancel the ride?

He turned aggressive and said I will rate you one star and no I am not cancelling.

I said well ok whatever you say, not gonna discuss about it.

I now logged into Lyft and soon got a Lyft ride (Saturday night) I also didn't cancel the Uber ride and went to pickup my Lyft guy.. 
(were some idiots as well but that's another story)
The Uber guy called me again and was seriously yelling at me and insulting me..) then he hung up.
I immediately called him and said Hey man you are now going nowhere with Uber, I texted Uber partner support and reported you for violating the law
"you know" they are keeping track of the rides and also recording the conversations right??
I said I will suggest deactivating you also your rating is very low anyways..

He now started like please please don't do that I am so sorry I didn't mean it, I need uber for work, look man I have a DUI and I really didn't mean it.

*GUESS WHAT ? I was silently laughing, laughing laughing.. had to force myself to stay calm and relaxed..*

I said ok I accept your apology but see this as a final warning, yu can't treat your driver like shit yell and insult us, ask us to break the law.
Just cancel your ride, they will charge you $5 bucks and I take back my complain against you. CASE CLOSED !!!

well that's how I made another $5 with Uber while I was driving on Lyft.
That's for me the only benefit

Sorry for writing such a long story..


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> glad we have no "miscommunication" bro'
> 
> ..OHHH ! is that what happened? Actually I am doing it too but we "have too"
> I am cancelling a lot currently as well, reasons are:
> ...


Very, very nice. Well done!


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

hehehe.. thanks man !


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Last night (a slow Tuesday I admit..) that's what I made with Lyft :










Let's say it was 5.5hrs for a "net" pay of $22,51 = my hourly rate was $ 4.09
If I added 4x $1.50 safe ride fee which they already took out of the base fare it would have been $ 5.18 per hour

I had 4 rides and drove 11.5 miles with passengers and altogether I had to drive 52miles because the pick up locations were pretty far away
and I had two idiots that have cancelled when I was almost there and one guy that has set the pin to a total wrong location.
I clicked "charge customer" but in the daily statement it doesn't show the cancelled ride. that back and forth ride already took about 30mins
and about 10-12 miles because instead of waiting at a dead spot I returned to my first location.

CRAP ! not saying that it was much better or worse with Uber, just saying that I don't think financing a car and becoming an Uber/Lyft slave is a good idea.
If you guys alrady have a car and your account is active go and make your own experiences, but be very careful signing up a lease with about $800-$1000 monthly payments !

*Oh and here is what I technically spent : $0.56 per mile deduction x 52miles = $29.12 EXPENSES*

I would have made more by staying home and watching TV ot playing with my.... whatever


----------



## Moxiaofeng (Jan 9, 2015)

I have to tell ur guys a story first and it's little long so plz be patience as majority of post is on a good point. So, ok Last night I had lyft line request and that was 13 mins away. I usually don't take a request like that cuz u all know why but I did cuz it's been so freaking slow lately here in Los angles.Anyways, I went there to pick up the customer and the customer already put the address in which belongs to his friend home address which is like less than a mile away ..customer request to drop his friends off at His friend's home first and the go to his house which is like 8 miles away which I agreed .i did the whole trip and click the drop off button ..and my screen showed $5 ...i sent lyft a message right away about this..after three emails later,lyft finally responsed my two emails and I will be only showing the info I think worth for guys to see 1:" Keep in mind, we want to you to make sure you're compensated so it's especially important to stick to the pickup and dropoff locations that were inputted in the app for the entire Line ride. Some examples that could cause discrepancies, and that you should try to avoid, include:
-taking a really inefficient route (always use GPS when driving Line routes!)
-dropping off a passenger at a different (much further away) location than the one they've entered in the app.
(i.e. any small changes, such as a pin-drop off by a couple blocks, or a passenger destination slightly different than the one in the app etc.)

If a passenger lets you know that they are actually traveling to a much different location than was originally entered, or they are making multiple stops, ask them to cancel the ride — or cancel it yourself as a no-show, if the timer has run out. Let them know that they either need to request another Line with the correct pickup and drop-off points, or a regular Lyft for multiple stops." My thoughts: firstly,I always thought that both and lyft charge customer only base on mileage and time but I guess in lyft line it's not secondly, I get a sense that lyft only pays us base on the route they offer thru their apps but the things is especially, in the rush hour ..there is no way u wanna follow the route they provide in their apps cuz it will take much longer as again u all know why..2: plz read this carefully " Passengers have a set destination and when the driver takes them to a different destination they enable the passengers to CHEAT the system. I know this was not your intention at all in this case, but I will be unable to compensate you for the rest of the ride. " so there is a way for customer to cheat us.. I am thinking if a customer request a lyft line to go from Santa monica to plam spring and instead of put the address from plam spring s/he put final destination to an address which is like a mile away and I drove s/he all the way to plam spring.....


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Moxiaofeng said:


> I have to tell ur guys a story first and it's little long so plz be patience as majority of post is on a good point. So, ok Last night I had lyft line request and that was 13 mins away. I usually don't take a request like that cuz u all know why but I did cuz it's been so freaking slow lately here in Los angles.Anyways, I went there to pick up the customer and the customer already put the address in which belongs to his friend home address which is like less than a mile away ..customer request to drop his friends off at His friend's home first and the go to his house which is like 8 miles away which I agreed .i did the whole trip and click the drop off button ..and my screen showed $5 ...i sent lyft a message right away about this..after three emails later,lyft finally responsed my two emails and I will be only showing the info I think worth for guys to see 1:" Keep in mind, we want to you to make sure you're compensated so it's especially important to stick to the pickup and dropoff locations that were inputted in the app for the entire Line ride. Some examples that could cause discrepancies, and that you should try to avoid, include:
> -taking a really inefficient route (always use GPS when driving Line routes!)
> -dropping off a passenger at a different (much further away) location than the one they've entered in the app.
> (i.e. any small changes, such as a pin-drop off by a couple blocks, or a passenger destination slightly different than the one in the app etc.)
> ...


I really see no issue with this, with Lyft Line regarding this, or with Lyft Line. You have only a partial understanding of Line. What you need to do is sit down, familiarize yourself with how it works and how drivers get paid for it. Don't take any more Line pax until you have a complete undetstanding.

I know it sounds harsh, but the only one responsible for you having done unpaid work in this case is you.


----------



## Moxiaofeng (Jan 9, 2015)

Plz help me to understand ..


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lyft Line operates _only_ with preset pickup points and destination points.

The way it works is:

1: Pax select their pickup location in the app.
2: Pax enter their destination point or select it on the map
3: The app tells the pax the cost of the ride between those two points
4: If the pax accepts the price, the job is activated and a driver gets sent the trip request.
5: The driver does the trip, and Lyft pays the driver time and distance from the agreed pickup point to the agreed destination point.

You will only be paid for the trip between these two points. If a pax asks you to drop him/her at a point which is not the agreed destination, and you do this, you may not be paid for the entire trip. If you drop a pax at the agreed destination and then go to a second destination, you definitely will not be paid for the trip between the first and second destinations, which is what happened to you.

If a pax gets in the car and immediately requests a destination different from the one the Lyft app tells you, then tell the pax that you can drop them at the original destination. If they refuse, then mark them as a No Show on the app and ask them to get out of the car. Do not cancel the trip - if you do this you will also cancel any other riders who may be waiting to be picked up on the same Line. Therefore, hit "Confirm Passenger Picked Up" only when the pax is in the car and has confirmed their destination.

If the pax wants a different destination after the ride has started, tell them that you are unable to do that. Tell them that you can either take them to the original destination, or they can get out at any point along your route to the destination.

Finally, regarding routes and pay: The route is up to you, the driver. You will get paid for miles and time, according to the route you choose, just as in regular Lyft, as long as your route is "efficient," with one exception - Lyft still rounds down Lyft Line rides. So if your gross fare should have been $5.99, for example, Lyft will short you the 99 cents, and bring the gross fare down to $5.00. So on this $5.99 Line fare you will lose 99 cents, or 16% of the fare, then you will pay the standard 20% Lyft fee on the remaining $5.

There is no reason for Lyft to round down other than greed and wanting to pocket more money for themselves. I have challenged then on this; they say they will "release an app update" to correct this "in the next few days". This is lies, however; fares are calculated server-side by Lyft, not by the driver app.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Last night (a slow Tuesday I admit..) that's what I made with Lyft :
> 
> View attachment 2945
> 
> ...


Really? $5.18 per hour instead of$4.09.

And why would you keep %100 of the 4 x $1.50 fees?

Why 100% of them belong to you? Explain. Please.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

billybengal said:


> Really? $5.18 per hour instead of$4.09.
> 
> And why would you keep %100 of the 4 x $1.50 fees?
> 
> Why 100% of them belong to you? Explain. Please.


Lyft's $1.50 fee can be ignored. It's not part of the fare shown on the app when the ride is over, nor does it figure in the daily or weekly summaries. We never see that $1.50.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> In fact Uber and Lyft got sued for confusion about offering the "BEST BACKGROUND CHECKS OF THE INDUSTRY"
> and they have lost !
> 
> WHY DON'T WE simply unite and raise some money to sue Uber and Lyft about the commission lie ?
> ...


You can't sue a drug dealer for selling you bad drugs can you? Just like you can't sue uber for operating an illegal taxi/********* service. Good luck trying to get a judge or lawyer to entertain your case.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Lyft's $1.50 fee can be ignored. It's not part of the fare shown on the app when the ride is over, nor does it figure in the daily or weekly summaries. We never see that $1.50.


That's not the point. The point is some people either don't know basic math or when they do calculations they always make mistakes in their favor. That was the point.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

My 2 cents>>


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Lyft's $1.50 fee can be ignored. It's not part of the fare shown on the app when the ride is over, nor does it figure in the daily or weekly summaries. We never see that $1.50.


Yeah, I knew that you knew to disregard the $1.50; I just put that in case anyone else was wondering whether to factor it in or not.


----------



## Moxiaofeng (Jan 9, 2015)

Luberon said:


> My 2 cents>>
> View attachment 3498


 I made 1107 


Luberon said:


> My 2 cents>>
> View attachment 3498





elelegido said:


> Lyft Line operates _only_ with preset pickup points and destination points.
> 
> The way it works is:
> 
> ...


Wow ..thank you! I definitely learned my lesson ..btw, do u work lyft around Los angles? If so, haven't u notice the business get slower after the Christmas ? I have been working 12 hour shift for the past one month ..I made 1543 first week by working six day ..but the second ,third , ...the profit kept dropping ( last week I only made 1107) and epecially this week ,I have three apps on and I am having difficulty to make even close to net 170 per day ..what about u? Plz share u experience thank you


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You want to make a complaint for "truth in advertising". If enough people make a similar complaint government investigation will be made. The company will then have to correct their advertising and wouldn't it be nice to see you can make up to $1000 an hour, but the average driver only makes 25 cents.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Ubers minimum fare to pax $4.00 / Lyft's minimum fare to pax $5.50
> 
> Both fares include the safety fee. $1.00 for Uber / $1.50 for Lyft
> 
> Fare to driver for Uber $4.00 - $1.00 = $3.00 x .8 = $2.40 / Lyft $4.00 x .8 = $3.20 or 33% more than Uber.


There is obviously one point still not clear :

The safe ride fee from both "partners" was located in the base fare.
With the pricecut they just relocated and redeclared it as an "additional fee to the passenger.

I wish you would realie that this is a simple marketing trick so they don't have to share it with us any longer.
And the Pax just say.. uhh it's so cheap anyways and if it's for my safety, then I don't mind paying it.

They only screw us once over again.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

uberyft said:


> @Former Yellow Driver you are right. I just try to see the good side of the shitty weekly statements, it makes me not think too much about killing myself over these extremely low rates.


You could get a shitty retail job. Which pays less.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Luberon said:


> My 2 cents>>
> View attachment 3498


@Luberon..

That reminds me of my first Uber paychecks  before they cut the price almost in half and I lost my motivation.. 
without the 20% Bonus it would be just gross $15.13 per hour (Bonus will expire anyways and with Uber you don't have that bonus, that's why I didn't calculate it)

But to complete the picture can we ask you how many miles you drove that week and what type of car you drive ? (gas mileage eventually)
I assume if you made 1k you probably drove something between 1.000 and 1.500 miles.. does that make sense ?
picking up the pax is often more miles than the ride itself.. that's at least my personal experience.

if I average it to 1.250 driven total miles and let's say you have a prius with 45mpg average (wrong?)
Gas is about $2.50 per gallon right now..

Then you paid just for gas = 28gallons (just $70 for gas ?? wakka !!! I have average of 20mpg and it would cost me = $156.25)

But how would you calculate your depreciation ? *Or do you agree with the 0.56 cent deduction* (then gas is included anyways)
1250miles = $700 expenses per week ??

*would look like this then :*

$1020 total fares
-$203 Lyft/Uber fee
-$700 Expenses (Gas, car depreciation, insurance, brakes, tires, oil, repairs, everything included)
= $ 117

*$117 in 54hours = $2.17 per hour net pay before taxes*

Well.. maybe I should just ask you in 2-4 years again when your car is wasted if I should drive for Lyft and Uber or stay away from it.

Your yearly mileage would be around 48.000 then correct ?

I rather work in any other job until the first wave of bankrupt Uber partners arrives..
and when Uber realizes many of their drivers have no money to continue driving then they eventually raise their price again..

Then I buy a used Prius and continue driving again..


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

That's why I drive lyft and not uber.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> @Luberon..
> 
> That reminds me of my first Uber paychecks  before they cut the price almost in half and I lost my motivation..
> without the 20% Bonus it would be just gross $15.13 per hour (Bonus will expire anyways and with Uber you don't have that bonus, that's why I didn't calculate it)
> ...


Nice post, agree with you in principle this paycheck may not be worth much for many drivers but my story is a bit different,
1. I posted this in a Lyft vs Uber thread to show hoow I made $171 in app tips and $203 in Lyft bonuses that go a long way in beefing up my bottom line. $374/54hours means Lyft paid me $6.9 per hour more than Uber would.

2. I know my exact mileage because I turned on my trip meter and clocked 797miles during the week total. I used the car solely for Lyft during the week (and 3 Uber rides..  ) so using the standard deduction, my expenses are 
$0.56 x 797 mi
= $446
*my real breakdown is:*

$1211 total fares
-$0 Lyft/Uber fee
-$446 Expenses (Gas, car depreciation, insurance, brakes, tires, oil, repairs, everything included)
= $ 765

*$765 in 54hours = $14.17 per hour net pay before taxes*

3. My expenses are surely way below IRS estimates, I average *32 mpg* using an older depreciated car. See post #25, 27 and 30 in the link below for my brief story.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/help-with-buying-car-through-uber.10316/page-2#post-130178

4. The check I posted is non typical in many respects: It was my best week since Halloween, Lyft is no Uber, my city is fortunate to have a mature Lyft market and I am lucky to live within 5 miles of 3 or 4 college campuses. I usually double dip both uber and lyft. But for three weeks I ran lyft only and ironically my earnings were the same or higher.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

uberyft said:


> Just check it out, minimum fare on Uber is 4.00. Minus the $1.00 SRF it's $3, to that take off the 20%, ends up at $2.40
> 
> *On the other hand:
> *
> ...


Exactly what IS "Safe Rider Fee"? Are they acknowledging there are dangerous riders?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> Exactly what IS "Safe Rider Fee"? Are they acknowledging there are dangerous riders?


Did Lyft change the name of the "Safe Rider Fee", to the "Trust and Service" fee? 
REF: https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214218387-The-Trust-and-Service-Fee


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Safe Rider Fee is what UBER used to call Booking Fee. Then they started charging different rates all over the country to boost their bottom line (rather than be happy with 25% of your gross).

AFAIK, Lyft has always been Trust and Service Fee. It's their money. All theirs. But somehow it still comes out on your 1099 and you have to deduct it out again.


----------

